
Hey, Your Startup Is “Unsexy as Fuck” - saddington
https://blog.trytomo.com/hey-your-startup-is-unsexy-as-fuck-f069fa3ac496#.y8gjgnyyl
======
devcamcar
This article is too edgy for me

